# Georgia / South Carolina Game Thread 2018



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Just wanted to get this up and running! Got my belly full of roasted chicken and ready to watch my Dawgs go into the Carolina chicken coop and kill all the chickens! 


*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Y'all watch for the SC QB to fake like he's getting hit late or something. Dude has a reputation for doing that kind of junk. There's a video on Youtube showing him doing it in a few games last year. What a punk!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

It's hot in Columbia!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

The O line got to take it too a different level, from where it was last week. This gonna be a nail biter.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

'Bout that time! 

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Let’s Go Dawgs!!!! Sick em!!!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Here we go with the crap refs!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Hope this is not the way the game is gonna be called all day. That was than a terrible call.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*Pick 6 Dawgs!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

DEANDRE!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

TD Dawgs!!!.  Refs tried to hand them one but UGA still got it.


----------



## hopper (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh just missed it


----------



## hopper (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh yeah big  Dawg in da house


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Boom,D scores first......


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

If our D plays like that it's gonna be a long game. Great pressure by the line


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Yes sah!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Bogus penalty didn’t hurt Dawgs got away with one on the drop by Baker


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*Dawgs on top 7-0*

That was sweet!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

That was very stupid play by Baker.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2018)

We need to get a good rush on Bentley. Baker laid it down a little early.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!

Having to listen to the game.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Rod is 10/10 on touchbacks so far. He'll probably break his own record


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

I wish Gary Danielson would choke on a chicken bone


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

westcobbdog said:


> We need to get a good rush on Bentley. Baker laid it down a little early.



We had a great rush. He was nervous in the pocket and it affected his passing


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2018)

Hot Rod is quite a weapon


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 8, 2018)

WHO!? ???


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Was originally supposed to go today. Really wish I could've


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2018)

Somebody ask Samuel if he knows Baker now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Dawgs D have been hearing how USC is primed for the upset all week, lets hope the offense did the same and plays lights out.  I think USC stacks the box and makes Fromm beat them.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

The D is clicking a lot more than I think just about anyone expected for almost all new players week 2. Let's hope they can keep it up


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Why are we not running a FB with the toss


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Hehe


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

How would like to see Tyler Simmons on one side and Hardman on the other as a DB?  Unbelieveable speed. TD dawgs!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

TD!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Boom


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Swift!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

TD DAWGS! Swift takes it to the house, baby!

14-0 Dawgs!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

TD Swift. Go dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

I think we see Fields next time out.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

That should take the crowd out for a few minutes.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Think Fromm will play one more series.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2018)

Rout is on!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

This just don't even seem fair


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

D line didn't like hearing that they were the weakness


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Put baker on the bench!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Holy cow


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> The O line got to take it too a different level, from where it was last week. This gonna be a nail biter.



For who Bo$$????!!!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Hahaha,belly laugh right there


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Dawgs' D-line killing them!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Defense is playing lights out.  Come on hold them guys.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Bentley is picking our rushes apart


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

They ain't gettin in


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Dang


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

That was a great call


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Well it won't be a shutout!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

14-7 Dawgs


----------



## hopper (Sep 8, 2018)

Hate to say it but 5hat was a nice play for Carolina


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Tighten up DB'S!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2018)

Freshman mistake. Corner should’ve picked that up. Probably won’t happen again.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Cant make those mistakes.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

toolmkr20 said:


> Freshman mistake. Corner should’ve picked that up. Probably won’t happen again.



Yeah, Tyson's gonna have his work cut out for him today. They're gonna attack him all day


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Come on Dawgs keep moving.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Wrong route or miscommunication


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

What a stupid play.  Call a slow developing pass play on a bitz.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Who was he throwing to?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Who was Fromm throwing it to?


----------



## hopper (Sep 8, 2018)

I dont know boys


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Simmons was supposed to keep running. Kirby will get on him for that. Play to the whistle


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Fromm forced that one


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Who was Fromm throwing it to?



Simmons. Probably thought it was a sack and quit running his route


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2018)

We have got to get to Bentley!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

They won't call that PF on USC, but they will on UGA.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Good stop.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

The D is looking pretty good!


----------



## hopper (Sep 8, 2018)

Bout had that


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Came.out better with the drop


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gary sounds like an idiot as usual. I don't know if y'all heard it but he was saying the line can't be good at run blocking and pass blocking....  The point of a good line is to be good at both


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

That O-line is dominating


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Specs!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Wild thang


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Hot Rod puts 3 on the board!

Dawgs 17-7

GO DAWGS!


----------



## hopper (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Get.sum Goggles


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

UGA needs to score TD's every down.  Defense is playing well, but I would like too see them pick one of those quick passes.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Dang, thought Lecounte was gonna have that


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

I think LeCounte got a foot down.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Interception please.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

It's gonna come down to if he had possession or not. His foot was down but did he have possession? I don't think so


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Too close to overturn.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

It's not indisputable I don't think, but it could go either way. It depends on if they think he has control or not


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Be hard to turn that one over.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Why did SC get an extra play?


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why did SC get an extra play?



Still trying to figure that one out as well


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Feeling really weak on this officiating crew


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

17-7


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

SC must have been offside on that play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Why did SC get an extra play?





HunterJoe24 said:


> Still trying to figure that one out as well



Not sure. I went to go get the mail.

Be nice to block this punt (if they're going to punt)! Be nice to score a TD on this drive too!

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

That was a horse collar!

Swift is da man!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Fromm is off his game today. We'll see Fields soon


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Fromm looks flat


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Terrible series.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Fromm isn't sharp right now.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Yep Fromm looks like the game is to fast for him right now.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Fromm isn't sharp right now.


No he isn’t...


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

We need to run it down their throats. Our line is dominating so far. That'll free up some receivers down field. Normally that's how Chaney thinks, I'm wondering why he's straying from that today


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Can we cover anybody?


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Apparently not


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Dawgs looking tired. Gotta suck it up and get after it!

All that pass rushing may be wearing us out.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

USC's offensive coordinator is actually calling short quick passes for his TE's.  Chaney has forgotten he has a TE.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Our MLB has the best coverage so far


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> USC's offensive coordinator is actually calling short quick passes for his TE's.  Chaney has forgotten he has a TE.



Chaney likes using the TE's more for blocking which I don't mind, but I can't tell you how many times I've screamed why aren't we using the TE's


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Wide open reciecver again.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

We need the offense to have a long drive to get the defense some rest. They're looking exhausted already


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Block that kick!!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Bout time.we bring 5


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Need ta do that more


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Can't throw it laying on his back


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Quit worrying Dawgs! We got this! Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

17-10 Dawgs on top!

That was a good drive by Carolina. Hoping that's not a sign of things to come. Kirby needs to get in their ear on the sideline.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Love seeing the O-line running to the play to block. That was something we never saw until Pittman and Kirby


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

I'd love to watch run the clock all the way out and get 7, then start the 2nd and get 7.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Getting in a rythym now.


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Nauta blew that


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Another slow developing pass.  Get it out quick to the fast guys.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Spoke to soon.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Fromm missed another throw.  He is not looking good.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs pick 6 coming!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Maybe we can get a quick stop here and have enough time to at least get 3.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs pick 6 coming!!!


I'd prefer that!


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Hunker down dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

UGA's ends are getting held big time every play.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Told y'all it would be 27-10 Dawgs. Right on track. We got this


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

That was obvious holding. Had the left ends jersey and was locked on.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Got to stop them here.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Got home with 4 that time. They wearing down


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Good heads up by Lecounte.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

UGA gets James Cook for the 2nd half.  He will be a big pick me up for the offense.


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

LeCou the made.him pay for that one and even pulled up on it.

Well done Dawg!!!!!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2018)

Walker might be concussed.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Well it's up to Brenton Cox, Walter Grant, and Adam Anderson to pick up the pass rush.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2018)

Finally a TE pass.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Have we seen D Rob?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Let's get some points before half, Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

He's number 16 and I have not seen him myself.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*Hot Rod for 3! Dawgs 20-10 at the half!*

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 8, 2018)

Go dawgs


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

10 points at the half.  Gotta get 7 to start the 2nd.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Good!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Hot Rod......We own the second half


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Right where we want them!! Hot Rod for 3!!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Sep 8, 2018)

Money Baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

We win by two TD’s!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't know about y'all, but this is too much skress! 


*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Have we seen D Rob?



I haven't.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I don't know about y'all, but this is too much skress!
> 
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*



A good long drive to open the half, would relieve that Silver.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

2nd half lighting with him and Cook......?


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> I don't know about y'all, but this is too much skress!
> 
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*


Nah,I'm good.This is our SEC opener and Kirby ripped them a new one in the locker room


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Would love to see us come out and have a long, clock eating, scoring drive!

Let's GO DAWGS!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

That sandstorm song reminds me of a 90's club where everyone one is doing X and sucking on pacifiers


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Oh no, Andrew Thomas is UGA's best lineman.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Ridley is skrong!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Mays is more of a mauler.  I suspect we will see a hefty dose of running.  TD Hardman.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

TD.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

TD Hardman! 27-10 Dawgs!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Ridley is skrong!



Hardman is fast.  Wow!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2018)

Observation thus far for Jawga. Them boys are strong! SKRONG! 

Their performance manager is gwtting it done!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Boom 3 score game!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

NECOLE!


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Did you guys see Clark getting held when he tried to jump and block that pass?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Good stop!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Good job d


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

I think we will see Fields this series.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

lbzdually said:


> Did you guys see Clark getting held when he tried to jump and block that pass?


That's what we were talking about too. They did get away with one, but thankfully it didn't hurt us.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Let's go,  Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Boom!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*TD lil Evander! Dawgs 34-10!*


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Weapons all over the field!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Old Rooster aint crowing to much.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Charlie you can quit worrying now!!!?


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Fromm showing off the touch now.  He's settled in and the defense is playing hard.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Charlie you can quit worrying now!!!?



I never quit worrying till the whistle blows.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 8, 2018)

Coached up at half. Don’t take the foot off the gas boys.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Them UGA lineman are monsters.  Average is 330 lbs.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Herrien running hard!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Heck of a run by Herrien! Good strong run!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Running it down their throats now.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Inside run for 10, inside run for 8, bust it outside for 30 yards. I like that strategy.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Ground and pound, baby!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Forty


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*WOOOOOOOOO HOOOOO!*

*TD DAWGS!*

*41-10 Alll Dawgs!*

**


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Forty one


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

I love it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*Eat Mor Chikin! *

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

41-10.  Turns out I was low on my estimate.  I think this team is way ahead of where they were last year at this point.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 8, 2018)

What a beatdown.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

Fields should be coming in very soon!


----------



## Patriot44 (Sep 8, 2018)

That O line is unbelievable!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 8, 2018)

We’re just playing with them now. USCe is done. Their defense is gassed.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2018)

No more passing just ram it home on the ground. 
Time for Fields.


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Old Rooster aint crowing to much.


That and Sandstorm. I think they broke the play button in the first half.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Fields should be coming in very soon!



And not just handing it off either, open up the playbook a little.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Playing zone on D. Now play man and hold them to FG


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

D needs to buckle down.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Bring Cook in too. But first lets stop them from scoring here


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice scramble by the Carolina QB.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Good interception.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2018)

Boom!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

Dawgs pick it off in the end zone! Carolina denied!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Woof woof woof


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

I didn't like that series. Bring back the intensity!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Fields sucks get him out of there. Line can’t block! We can’t run the ball!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

This is the butt whippin I was predicting


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

We gonna have to learn how to pressure QB's.


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2018)

Just checked the score. Wow.

Get 'em a body bag.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

D sucks! Can’t believe this


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

41-17 Dawgs in the 4th


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

I’m tired of giving up big plays with our back ups!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Fire Mel Tucker!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Let's see a better series with Fields!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Fields sucks! Bench him! Swift too!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Cook!


----------



## Coenen (Sep 8, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Fields sucks! Bench him! Swift too!


Re: All of these posts


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 8, 2018)

I've heard al these fools say UGA does not have the playmaker like Deebo Samuels all week.  I wouldn't take 2 Samuels for Hardman.  Tebow can take his USC win prediction and shove it.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2018)

Just gonna leave this...


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Kirby showing Class at the end.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

*Dawgs get the win today over the Gamecockroaches 41-17.*

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fish hawk (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

I am sorry for doubting them. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2018)

What a curb stomping


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2018)

Second half adjustments were on point


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I am sorry for doubting them. Go Dawgs!



It’s ok. We went **** during the Richt era!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 8, 2018)

I give SC credit, they kept playing that stupid rooster crow till the end!


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 8, 2018)

Horns said:


> What a curb stomping


Misspelled Kirb stomping ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

If that would have been a Richt coached team we would have lost! Kirby is da bomb!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Wish I could get that stupid chicken in my hand.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2018)

It was so funny when the announcers talked about how easy Georgia’s schedule is,,,,


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 8, 2018)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2018)

Another W and the 1st Sec win and road win! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 8, 2018)

They might as well be playing a high school team,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 8, 2018)

Cmp1 said:


> They might as well be playing a high school team,,,,



Hope we make a lot of teams look like that this year.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2018)

Go Dawgs sic em woof woof woof!!!!!!!


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Misspelled Kirb stomping ?


#kirbystomped


----------



## TinKnocker (Sep 8, 2018)

Horns said:


> #kirbystomped


Jake said it best.


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2018)

TinKnocker said:


> Jake said it best.


Dang right


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2018)

I guess we covered the point spread this time


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 8, 2018)

Good win today.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 9, 2018)

The 1st quarter worried me some, but after that, the boys got in sync and it was a beautiful thing to watch the plucking of chickens on national tv.


----------



## Dub (Sep 9, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> If that would have been a Richt coached team we would have lost! Kirby is da bomb!




Richt had to get the taste of the hyooge Georgia win out of his mouth.....or his loss to LSU.....beat up on Savannah State.....77-0.  

Wonder if that made him feel better.     77-0, really ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2018)

Dub said:


> Richt had to get the taste of the hyooge Georgia win out of his mouth.....or his loss to LSU.....beat up on Savannah State.....77-0.
> 
> Wonder if that made him feel better.     77-0, really ?



When he was at UGA he would have never hung 77 on a team. I love the man but Miami cannhave him!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 9, 2018)

Dub said:


> Richt had to get the taste of the hyooge Georgia win out of his mouth.....or his loss to LSU.....beat up on Savannah State.....77-0.
> 
> Wonder if that made him feel better.     77-0, really ?




whats wrong with that?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 10, 2018)

I hear Col. Kirby said that SC chicken was finger licking good.


----------

